# Part/Assisted or DIY livery Shepton Mallet/Castle Cary area



## Sunshine8 (25 November 2016)

I am looking for either part or DIY livery in easy reach of BA4 for a 16.2hh mare. Must have a floodlit arena. 

Thanks


----------



## Shazzababs (2 December 2016)

Have you tried Kingfisher farm?

http://www.kingfisherequestrian.com/

They have an indoor school.  Its been up for sale for a while, but I think they are still doing livery.  Don't know what types they offer.


----------



## be positive (2 December 2016)

Shazzababs said:



			Have you tried Kingfisher farm?

http://www.kingfisherequestrian.com/

They have an indoor school.  Its been up for sale for a while, but I think they are still doing livery.  Don't know what types they offer.
		
Click to expand...

It has been sold and is not taking any liveries, Naydon has also recently changed hands and may have space although I think they only do  part or full livery.


----------

